# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با زبان C و ++C > سوال: از کجا بفهمم کجا دایرکت ایکس نصب شده؟

## lord arthas

سلام,

ز کجا بفهمم کجا دایرکت ایکس نصب شده؟ :-؟؟

----------


## vasilopita

تو run بنویس :
dxdiag

----------


## alamate_aoal

دستور where dxdiag رو تو کامند پرومپت بنویس

----------

